# Just bought a couple of work benches



## TRITON (4 May 2022)

As Im having soundproofing put in the ceiling of my workshop(for the benefit up the neighbours) I've decided to take the opportunity for a bit of a makeover. The soundproofing required me to totally empty the room so I've now got a blank canvas to work with.
Part of the revamp is going to include me selling the table saw, and my small 10" RP bandsaw in favour of getting an RP Sabre 350, then as funds allow a Festool plunge saw, which should hopefully give me 90% of tasks the previous saws performed
I'd previously made a couple ,what turned out to be inadequate work stands, bit of storage as in a shelf underneath.
For placement of the new bandsaw, it will be in the middle of the longest wall (about 12'), and I needed a unit for each side. This could double up as additional infeed and outfeed tables.

Looking through google images I'd about settled on a couple of cheap Hilka work benches(£160 each) till I saw these, seemingly on 'special offer' at £199, reduced from £299.
They appear ideal, especially the drawers, so I can finally have a dust free environment to store router cutters, chisels, screw drivers etc. Castors won't be fitted, despite locks, they're always wobbly. Best planted directly on the floor
I'll build a rack system on top of one of them to accommodate Bosch L-Boxx's
But im quite happy I think I've found the right thing, at a good price


----------



## akirk (4 May 2022)

What are the dimensions and where are they from? I am looking for similar for my workshop


----------



## TobyT (4 May 2022)

Interested too and just found them on Homebase. Back up to £299, so if they were on offer the bank holiday price has now ended, or was limited to certain customers.








36 Mobile Workbench With Tool Storage


Find 36 Mobile Workbench With Tool Storage at Homebase.




www.homebase.co.uk


----------



## akirk (4 May 2022)

well found - sadly not deep enough for me - I am ideally looking for 600mm deep and either 700mm high to go under the current workbench, or if it could be used to put tools on top of, then 900mm high


----------



## flying haggis (5 May 2022)

found these on the local facebook marketplace




__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





might be similiar on your local one


----------



## mikej460 (5 May 2022)

flying haggis said:


> found these on the local facebook marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£79?? I'd be very careful if I were you


----------



## Jameshow (5 May 2022)

mikej460 said:


> £79?? I'd be very careful if I were you


100% Scam.....!


----------



## TRITON (5 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 100% Scam.....!


Yeah without a doubt. I've reported it under 'Scam' Shouldn't be up for too much longer.
Same with all of these. Just hit report, and if they've multiple sales, report each one as a scam and the seller will be banned.


----------



## okeydokey (6 May 2022)

Ive just looked at Facebook Market Place for the first time loads of stuff some at reasonable prices. Do you have to join FB to advertise or buy? Would someone let me know please by reputation I was told to avoid FB but maybe I should join?
thanks


----------



## flying haggis (6 May 2022)

AFAIK you need to join to be able to reply to sellers but it is easy to set up a "fake" account....... to do just that (I used my MILs name!)


----------



## flying haggis (6 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Yeah without a doubt. I've reported it under 'Scam' Shouldn't be up for too much longer.
> Same with all of these. Just hit report, and if they've multiple sales, report each one as a scam and the seller will be banned.


It worked as the ad is no longer there.


----------



## Jonm (7 May 2022)

okeydokey said:


> Ive just looked at Facebook Market Place for the first time loads of stuff some at reasonable prices. Do you have to join FB to advertise or buy? Would someone let me know please by reputation I was told to avoid FB but maybe I should join?
> thanks


FB marketplace is fine as long as you are wary. Buying, cash on collection is fine. Selling I only do cash on collection. If you are selling, watch out for people just wanting your address, things like “ I want your …., please send postcode”. They have your name and are looking for address details, probably followed up by request for exact address then bank details to send you money. Look at their profile, anything dodgy ignore message. If not sure send incomplete postcode. Only send your address when you are convinced they are genuine.

You have to set up a Facebook account and Facebook messenger. Be careful what details Facebook is showing to the world. It will ask for date birth, place you were born, schools you went to. Just leave it blank. If it is just for marketplace then consider giving a false name, or not a complete name, say a mis spelling or just first part of surname.


----------



## BearTricks (10 May 2022)

I found a bandsaw on FB marketplace recently. A few weeks old, used once, asked why he was selling and he said he’d bought a larger one instead.

Fair enough but why sell it for 2/3 of the price instead of just returning it? Looked through his listings and he’s sold dozens of similar tools, including some bandsaws of the size he apparently upgraded to. Did a bit of digging and a few of his Facebook friends were selling things like motorbike parts, clearly from bikes that had been stripped down. 

I’ve also seen a number of sellers selling the same Dewalt Thicknesser for £80 when it retails got about £400. They usually have a photo with a pile of them in their garage. 

Either a scam or people selling stolen goods. The bandsaw was a nice price but I don’t fancy giving the money to someone who nicks them for a living, and I don’t fancy having someone else’s saw. I’d imagine they find their stuff in a similar way.


----------



## Jameshow (10 May 2022)

BearTricks said:


> I found a bandsaw on FB marketplace recently. A few weeks old, used once, asked why he was selling and he said he’d bought a larger one instead.
> 
> Fair enough but why sell it for 2/3 of the price instead of just returning it? Looked through his listings and he’s sold dozens of similar tools, including some bandsaws of the size he apparently upgraded to. Did a bit of digging and a few of his Facebook friends were selling things like motorbike parts, clearly from bikes that had been stripped down.
> 
> ...


I don't think those DeWalt p/t or table saws actually exist..... Just a hook to get you to hand over money before the as disappears!


----------



## TRITON (29 Jul 2022)

I've been wondering how to do the layout of my home workshop.
Its not a big room really, and Ive a P/T, bandsaw and big extractor being the main large items to find a home for, as well as the two benches.

Problem is opting for tracksaw. I'll be doing a MFT so was intending on taking the wheels off these benches, which drop the height by 6", with the intention of building the MTF on top, lifting the level.

So even widening the top to 750mm, balancing a full 8x4 sheet on it to do an initial cut down, its not going to me as easy as I'd like. Not impossible, but a cumbersome job.

But that task aside. How do i arrange the benches given the room is 2850x3500, which includes a door and a window.
Leaving 2 long walls. -End to end alone one wall, spaced out from it, with the MFT on top, leaving the rest to place the PT on one wall, the bandsaw about the middle of another- say opposite the bench wall. But all of it just seems like the main bench is not big enough, though its size will be 1800x750.

So what I'm thinking now is i join the benches back to back(allows access to the drawers) giving a worktop that is 900x900, and do a big 900x900 or thereabouts MTF/Parf top
This gives me approx 2x950mm walk around and along the other sides approx 2x1300mm.
Still to draw this out approximately to scale to see if 950 is enough room to work next the P/T or the bandsaw. 

Its just a thought.


----------



## Droogs (29 Jul 2022)

When considering the layout try to think of the order in which you usually work from when the material comes in the door and the first task and the kit you use for it and work around the room (usually anti-clockwise due to machine design) until you get to the other side of the door. Then work out where you want to have each bit of kit housed and where to put the hand tools to be most convenient


----------



## TRITON (30 Jul 2022)

I think the trouble is the workshop is just too small.
I have, and need all the tools, all the machines but theres just not enough places to store them all when either in use, or not in use. I sometimes wonder if i should just call it a day.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jul 2022)

TRITON said:


> I have, and need all the tools, all the machines but theres just not enough places to store them all when either in use, or not in use. I sometimes wonder if i should just call it a day.


You do know that no matter how much space you have you will always fill it with stuff until you no longer have room to move. I started putting things on castors, then have a game of Tetris when I need to use a machine.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jul 2022)

TRITON said:


> Yeah without a doubt. I've reported it under 'Scam' Shouldn't be up for too much longer.
> Same with all of these. Just hit report, and if they've multiple sales, report each one as a scam and the seller will be banned.


I stopped reporting them. I was convinced that by clicking on the ad, the F/B algorithm just showed you more of the same. It reached a stage where about 30% of ads where the £79 tools. Since I stopped reporting them, I rarely see them now. There are so many of these scam ads. You think F/B would have some way of screening them.


----------

